# UML Programm für Sequenzdiagramme gesucht



## Timmeey (10. April 2005)

Hi
weiß nich genau ob das hier das richtige Forum dafür is... meine suche hat auch nichts ergeben, also falls ein ähnlicher Post schon existiert bitte darauf verlinken und nicht schreiben ich soll doch mal suchen.. hab ich nämlich schon über ne stunde  (nicht nur hier)

Wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob jemand ein gutes (am besten Freeware- ) Programm kennt, mit dem man UML - Sequenzdiagramme erstellen kann. Ein Klassendiagramm hab ich bereits auf Papier, wäre also kein Problem, das - falls nötig - in das Programm zu übertragen.

Mfg T!m


----------



## Christian Fein (10. April 2005)

Omondo uml 

als Eclipse Plugin.

Oder Borland Togther als 30 Tage testversion.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. April 2005)

Hallo!

http://argouml.tigris.org/
http://www.magicdraw.com/ -> Community Edition

Gruß Tom


----------



## Norbert Eder (10. April 2005)

Eventuell wäre auch noch die Programmiersprache interessant, da manche Produkte aus deinen Klassendiagrammen gleich die entsprechenden Klassen erstellen.


----------



## Christian Fein (10. April 2005)

Norbert Eder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eventuell wäre auch noch die Programmiersprache interessant, da manche Produkte aus deinen Klassendiagrammen gleich die entsprechenden Klassen erstellen.



Klassendiagramme != Sequenzdiagramme

Auch wenn mann über Sequenzdiagramme an die Klassendiagramme kommt.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. April 2005)

Hallo!

Es gibt auch Tools die aus Sequenzdiagrammen Code generieren können.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Christian Fein (10. April 2005)

Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Es gibt auch Tools die aus Sequenzdiagrammen Code generieren können.
> 
> Gruß Tom




jo weiss ich, habe ich auch nicht bestritten.

Ich habe Norbert nur darauf hingewiesen das um Squenzdiagramme geht,  nicht
um Klassendiagramme.

Und ich glaube kostenlose Tools können das normalerweise nicht. Kann mich 
da aber auch täuschen.


----------



## Norbert Eder (11. April 2005)

Danke für deinen Einwurf, aber ich kenn UML gut genug um dies auseinander zu halten. Falls es dir entgangen ist, hat der Fragesteller KLASSENDIAGRAMME auf Papier und es scheint so, als würde er sie auch in das Programm übertragen wollen (falls nötig). Deshalb habe ich ihn darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass er bei einigen Tools aus Klassendiagrammen Code generieren kann.

Kannst das ständige Klugscheissen echt lassen, nervt schön langsam.


----------



## hpvw (11. April 2005)

Um die Liste mal zu erweitern:
Poseidon, auch hier gibt es eine kostenlose Community-Edition.
objectiF

Für Javaprogrammierer würde ich das schon angesprochene Eclipse-Plugin empfehlen.

Der Java-Code, der bei Poseidon raus kommt, ist aber auch ganz Ok.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (11. April 2005)

Norbert Eder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kannst das ständige Klugscheissen echt lassen, nervt schon langsam.


Genau das habe ich auch grad gedacht.


----------



## Goldi33 (23. März 2007)

Hallo, 
ich suche schon Stunden verzweifelt eine Beschreibung, wie ich mit objectiF Sequenzdiagramme erzeugen kann, von einem schon bestehenden JAVA-Programm in eclipse. 
Geht das überhaupt? 
Weiß jemand, wo ich das auf einfache Weise nachlesen kann, ohne mich vorher in Eclipse einzuarbeiten? 
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe im vorraus. 
Goldi


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. März 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/...-den-eclipse-test-performance-tools-tptp.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## Goldi33 (23. März 2007)

Vielen Dank. Das probier ich gleich mal aus. 
Das Integrieren von objectiF funktioniert irgendwie gar nicht, weil er meine  JAVA packages nicht aus eclipse übernehmen kann
Hoffe das es besser läuft mit dem tptp


----------



## Thomas3011 (20. Februar 2008)

Probier doch mal Trace2UML (http://trace2uml.tigris.org).

Ich arbeite damit. Es kann außerdem Sequence Diagramme aus instrumentiertem Code erzeugen (z.B. Zur Fehlersuche).
Aber auch einfach zum Malen der Sequencediagramme funktioniert es gut.

Es ist unabhängig von der Entwicklungsumgebung oder Eclypse zu verwenden.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (21. Februar 2008)

Ganz unabhängig zur Diskussion, gibt es hier eine tolle Übersichtsseite mit UML-Tools, sowohl frei als auch kommerziell.
http://www.jeckle.de/umltools.htm


----------



## Thomas3011 (21. Februar 2008)

Stimmt. Eine prima Übersicht.
Warum steht eigentlich immer nur "Guck mal, was es alles gibt" :suspekt:

Ganz Wichtig wäre doch auch: "Guck hier, das nutze ich und das funktioniert gut"
Und: "Das hilft mir, weil ..."

Oder Meinetwegen: "Das habe ich probiert, hat mir aber nicht geholfen, weil ..."

Das wäre Wichtig, weil es leider viele unbrauchbare Tools gibt.
(Ich meine nicht wirklich unbrauchbar. sondern ungeeignet für Leute, deren Ziel es ist C++ Programme zu schreiben)

Und wenn man eine der vielen Übersichtseiten besucht, wird man einfach nur erschlagen, von der Menge. Selbst wenn man das Geld hätte, alle Tools zu testen, die Zeit hat sicherlich niemand.


----------

